# Craftsman Router Crafter



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

I just found 2 of these things on ebay. I have one and searched there just to see what they are selling for these days, as they are no longer made. Like I said, I have one, and it works like a charm. If you are unfamiliar with them, they basically turn your router into a lathe. With me having less than 10 posts here, I am unable to give you a link, but if you go to ebay and search for "Sears Craftsman Router Crafter 720-25250" (without the quotation marks) you'll find them........enjoy!!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Pagan Wizard ; Welcome to Router Forums! Thank you for the information. Please fill out the member profile, it will help us to know a little more about you, and just may help you be able to post on the forum. Have a great holiday!!!


----------



## Montclover (Nov 28, 2008)

Craftsman Router Crafter: Coincidence: I've had one in a box that I bought back in the mid-seventies and never got around to using it. I kept telling myself over the years every time I came across it in the corner of my workshop that I should see if I could use this thing. So now the box is open and and I'll see what I can do with this thing. The comments and photo links are impressive. I would appreciate all comments and tips on this item.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Montclover

It's a great tool, I didn't care for the indexing part of the jig so I did rework that just a little bit but other than that it's great. 


=========



Montclover said:


> Craftsman Router Crafter: Coincidence: I've had one in a box that I bought back in the mid-seventies and never got around to using it. I kept telling myself over the years every time I came across it in the corner of my workshop that I should see if I could use this thing. So now the box is open and and I'll see what I can do with this thing. The comments and photo links are impressive. I would appreciate all comments and tips on this item.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bob;
You'll have to show that to me when I come over later.


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

I found this site which seems to be dedicated to the Craftsman Router Cradter, and other similar tools.

URL Removed.

Sorry, I don't yet have enough posts under my belt here to be able to post links.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Pagan Wizard

I would like to see that site 

Just post the address and drop the URL call like below

tinypic.com

=======




Pagan Wizard said:


> I found this site which seems to be dedicated to the Craftsman Router Cradter, and other similar tools.
> 
> URL Removed.
> 
> Sorry, I don't yet have enough posts under my belt here to be able to post links.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bob;
What was the other one you showed me?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

Pioneer Universal Router Lathe
http://www.houseoftools.com/product.htm?pid=169889
http://www.routerforums.com/74141-post34.html

===


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's one due to be sold in a couple hours.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250335878915


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

It's a bit high in price 

Not to sure about that one..165.oo bucks (128.oo + 35.oo ) for a OLD router and some router bits WITHOUT Bearing (the big set of bits) and the Lathe,, you can find the Lathe for about 50.oo bucks with about 20.oo for shipping..but I do recommend the blue one from CAD. you are just just over the pond from it and it's only 100.oo if you pick it up...plus it's new 

Looks like it may go for about 185.oo or maybe a bit higher or so...

I'm trying to recall what Dave and Ed ( Doctor Z. and karateed paid) I'm thinking about 25.00 and 50.oo bucks , I paid 50.oo for the one I have.. 

=========
=======



AxlMyk said:


> Here's one due to be sold in a couple hours.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250335878915


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It was at $128 when I posted that. Let's see what happens in the next hour.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

OK,, I maybe in error, it may go for about 225.oo or 250.oo in total 
You can almost see the seller saying YES, YES,, with a big grin on his chin 
I love eBay,,or to say see people go nuts when bidding  
======



AxlMyk said:


> It was at $128 when I posted that. Let's see what happens in the next hour.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Real close Bob. $221.
Someone really wanted the bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

221.00 + 35.00 total 256.oo  some one is going to be ticked off when they find out the bits (some) don't have bearing on them.. (the big set )  LOL ,,this is a very old set of bits,,at one time they did that, some bits with 3 or 4 bearing to use on some of the bits.(switch bearings around)..very low end router bits..(b/4 the ant.kick back was standard ) check out the carb.tips...

Hey Mike
Here's a good one,,it's bit high in shipping cost,but I think that can be lowed,,I think this one will go for about 50 to 75 bucks because it's almost new ... 

per. eBay seller " Buyer to pay actual shipping charges, no "handling fees" " " ship from:Brook Park, OH, United States" , should be $17 to 22.50 to ship,via US Postal Service Parcel Post..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-Craftsman...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
======



AxlMyk said:


> Real close Bob. $221.
> Someone really wanted the bits.


----------



## tribalwind (Oct 3, 2008)

yeesh! maybe the router itself has some nostalgic, or antique value?


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Pagan Wizard
> 
> I would like to see that site
> 
> ...


twistedtimber.net


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

There's another one up for bid.
item # 270314613029


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

I looked at both of those and lo and behold someone posted one on CL near me! looks brand spankin new, and had everything with.

Currently residing on my coffee table, paid $30. Really really glad I found it. My fiance is going to have a really nice x-mas this year.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

30.00 is a fantastic price on that! 

Good work and you have a lucky man.


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> 30.00 is a fantastic price on that!
> 
> Good work and you have a lucky man.




Thank you!

I've been looking for one ever since the time I stumbled into a post about someone using it to make knobs (Bob perhaps?). My immediate thought was gee, that'd be GREAT for making toys for the birds- secondary thought was hrm, I bet I can sucker him into making a dining room table, and perhaps a bed frame. I was throughly intriqued, did my homework, and was about to buy the one from Canada seeing as how craftsman didn't make them any more. 

I'm so looking forward to seeing what both he and I can do with it. It looks unique, and hopefully becomes a well used tool when we finally get to move.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Amy

Great deal ,, you should go out a get a Loto ticket 

You can make many things with the jig,, like bird houses,,,I'm sure you have seen the ones BernieW as made,, not to say anything all the knobs you will every need... 


=======


Amy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've been looking for one ever since the time I stumbled into a post about someone using it to make knobs (Bob perhaps?). My immediate thought was gee, that'd be GREAT for making toys for the birds- secondary thought was hrm, I bet I can sucker him into making a dining room table, and perhaps a bed frame. I was throughly intriqued, did my homework, and was about to buy the one from Canada seeing as how craftsman didn't make them any more.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to seeing what both he and I can do with it. It looks unique, and hopefully becomes a well used tool when we finally get to move.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Up to $86 with less than an hour to go.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270314613029

You got a great deal Amy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, this is awesome. Other than my "Hello thread" in the introduction page, this is my first real thread started on this site. You guys have picked up the ball and haven't put it down yet. This is a great "welcome to the site" response. I am glad I found this site.


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Montclover
> 
> It's a great tool, I didn't care for the indexing part of the jig so I did rework that just a little bit but other than that it's great.
> 
> ...


Can you post a guide as to how to make your attachment to the Router Crafter please??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Pagan Wizard

The link below show's it the best, it's just a crank that can lock the item in the lathe in one spot , the lathe has a built in index but no way to lock it in place but with the easy to make it will do the trick..

It's just some dowel rod ( old broom stick ) that I put a square end on one end to fit inside the drive hub,, where the old metal crank fit..
The trick is to make the holding block on dead center with the drive hub.
The way I did it,,,, broom stick 1st.to make sure it would turn true then drill a hold in some old plywood the same size as the broom stick,,,then I put it on the stick and put a mounting block next ot and cut it off to the right size, then with some screws and glue I got that part done..

To make the tuning handel this again some old hardwood from the shop drill a hole to fiit the broom stick press it in place then put a dowel to lock it all up...

To use it put a white mark on the head stock mount,,you will see one in the cast part BUT it's hard to make out..,I use some white to make it easy to see...once you have that done, do a quick and easy test, find the #! mark on the head, lock the head then lock the wooden crank with the two wing nuts ( hanger bolts) you put in the mount block, unlock the cable from the router mount, set the bit down to about a 1/4 deep on the 1st pass,, the fire up the router and pull the router down the head stock end once you have done that pass move the router back then unlock the wooden crank and select the neat point on the indexing head and then do the same thing over again one you have gone all the way around the project reset the router to cut deeper, move the router up or down don't move the screws with the plastic tips on them...if you move them they will change the angle of the bit and you don't want to do that just now..

Now you can put flutes in or make knobs very easy... 


http://www.routerforums.com/88432-post4.html


The other item you may want to add is a template holder, you will see a dog stud on the front of the router mounting plate..this is the center point for the router ..

This will take some more snapshots to make this clear , so I will hold at this point to see if you want to add this item also.. 

If so just ask and I will post them...

==========



Pagan Wizard said:


> Can you post a guide as to how to make your attachment to the Router Crafter please??


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

I am all about trying to maximize this tools efficiancy, and you seem to have hit the nail on the head. If you wouldn't mind, please go ahead and post the rest. 

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Pagan

Here's a link that shows the template bracket for the router lathe, both brands. I do like the Pioneer over the Craftsman but both can do the same job and do it very well 

Like they say a picture it worth a 1000 words...

For the Craftsman and the Pioneer Universal Router Lathe
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8193-beadlock-pro-joinery-4.html


=======


Pagan Wizard said:


> I am all about trying to maximize this tools efficiancy, and you seem to have hit the nail on the head. If you wouldn't mind, please go ahead and post the rest.
> 
> Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice work bobj3, I will definately be giving this a shot as one of my first projects in the Spring. I am forced into doing my woodworking outdoors and the wonderfull Midwest Winter is just too unbearable for me.

Thank you!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Pagan

Yep 60 more days of this cold stuff, every year I say the same thing,,I forgot why I hate the winter months ,it's not the snow it's the cold in Jan. and Feb. that I hate  but you can get out into the Sun from about 10:00 to 3:00 on the nice days when you don't have snow on the ground  and you have that cabin close in feeling getting you..it's a easy jig to setup,a saw horse or two and in about 10 mins.and you are making saw dust.. 

=====






Pagan Wizard said:


> Very nice work bobj3, I will definately be giving this a shot as one of my first projects in the Spring. I am forced into doing my woodworking outdoors and the wonderfull Midwest Winter is just too unbearable for me.
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

The only part of Winter that I can honestly say that I enjoy, is seeing it fade away into Spring. I hate the cold, I hate the snow and having to shovel it, and of course what the road salt does to my car.


----------



## dale616 (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone have the manual for the Craftsman Router Lather. I bought one on ebay and it does not have a manual. I am biting at the bit to use it and driving my wife crazy trying to find a manual.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dale

Here's one for you 

========



dale616 said:


> Does anyone have the manual for the Craftsman Router Lather. I bought one on ebay and it does not have a manual. I am biting at the bit to use it and driving my wife crazy trying to find a manual.


----------



## dale616 (May 27, 2009)

*craftsman router crafter*

Someone mentioned that BJ had a pdf file on the Craftsman router crafter. Does anyone know where I might find that? I am interested in learning everything I can about this product.

Thanks, Dale


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dale

See the post above 


==========



dale616 said:


> Someone mentioned that BJ had a pdf file on the Craftsman router crafter. Does anyone know where I might find that? I am interested in learning everything I can about this product.
> 
> Thanks, Dale


----------



## dale616 (May 27, 2009)

You are are a woodturners saint. Thank you so much for your pdf. It is suppose to rain for the next two days here in Freedom, NH so guess what I will be playing with thanks to your help. Again thank you for the quick response.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dale

You're Welcome 

If you need any help pls.just ask and maybe I can help with the the tool..


======



dale616 said:


> You are are a woodturners saint. Thank you so much for your pdf. It is suppose to rain for the next two days here in Freedom, NH so guess what I will be playing with thanks to your help. Again thank you for the quick response.


----------



## dale616 (May 27, 2009)

Bob,
Company came and I am just now getting to play on my craftsman router crafter. I am confused on how to determine how to make spirals close together. In orther words would like to do roping. I do not undestand the incremental scale of the machine. Right now when I turn the work piece one complete revolution turns about 6 inches. I would like it to turn about one inch,

Thanks for any help. Dale


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dale 

This should help, see below from the manual.
This little tip helps me set it up, chuck up a pencil in the router and do it all b/4 you power up the router..

==========



dale616 said:


> Bob,
> Company came and I am just now getting to play on my craftsman router crafter. I am confused on how to determine how to make spirals close together. In orther words would like to do roping. I do not undestand the incremental scale of the machine. Right now when I turn the work piece one complete revolution turns about 6 inches. I would like it to turn about one inch,
> 
> Thanks for any help. Dale


----------



## dale616 (May 27, 2009)

The problem seems to be the router is moving laterally about 4 or 5 inches per revolution. I want it to move 1 inch per revolution. I can not seem to make it do that.
Dale


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dale

The 24 is the index base so to say if you want 12 ropes you would, 24 div. 12 =that will give you the lock points on the head stock..2,4,6,8, etc. use the pencil trick...it will help..
I will say 1" is a bit small ( space) ....you need stock to hold the cut....
=========


----------



## dale616 (May 27, 2009)

I tried the pencil trick and the spiral is always the same not matter what index point I put it on. I want a closer spiral. Do you think my machine could be set up wrong? I really want this to work. Am I missing something of the lock points?

Dale


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dale

Machine error ,,I don't think so...lets take the 12,,,lock it in number 2 on the head stock,make one full pass and then put the router back to the tail stock,,now lift the router and lock the pin in the 4 hole on the head stock then crank it down and then the same thing with the number 6 locked in on the index head,,,and so on the pencil marks should be off by about 1 1/4" but be sure the router moves when you turn the crank...the cable clip on the back side of the router moves the router up or down ,the indexing sets up the slots..


One more note,,,"router is moving laterally about 4 or 5 inches per revolution",it will do that.it's needs room to put the all of them in place...lets say 12 or more..the router needs to make 12 cuts and each one must have room for them all.. ( divining head is called the index head) it dives the stock up into 12 parts...  or 12 passes...by the router. 

You need Not to think of it like the threads on a bolt..threading bolts have a lead screw unlike the router lathe,,,but it can be setup that way but it takes some extra hardware to let the router follow a lead point (thread pitch) to pull the router along to cut it.. ,much like a metal lathe...cutting the male is no big deal but the female is very tricky to get right.. 

=========



dale616 said:


> I tried the pencil trick and the spiral is always the same not matter what index point I put it on. I want a closer spiral. Do you think my machine could be set up wrong? I really want this to work. Am I missing something of the lock points?
> 
> Dale


----------



## dale616 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, I finally got it thru this thick antique head. Now I see the spindle on my machine has a break and can only go so far. Do you know anywhere to buy parts for these machines?

Thank you for being so patient.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dale

Sorry no parts that I know about other than ebay  but tell you what post a picture and maybe I can tell/show you how to fix it..almost all thing can be fixed..the one I got was a basket case..

++++++++++==



dale616 said:


> Okay, I finally got it thru this thick antique head. Now I see the spindle on my machine has a break and can only go so far. Do you know anywhere to buy parts for these machines?
> 
> Thank you for being so patient.


----------



## dale616 (May 27, 2009)

Do you have any idea on how to make or purchase a drive center holder and a drive center insert? It is something I would really like to have.

dale


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dale

I have seen one or two on ebay but you can make your own,by picking up a drive spur for a wood lathe and then put it a pocket hole in a hardwood block, or use a hardwood sq.block and use a big 1/4" lag screw from the backside of the block, the same way you turn a bowl on a wood lathe.

You can find a small face plate that will take on the drive spur and then just screw it to a wood block...




============




dale616 said:


> Do you have any idea on how to make or purchase a drive center holder and a drive center insert? It is something I would really like to have.
> 
> dale


----------



## dale616 (May 27, 2009)

Bob,

Thanks, that is what I sort of did and I think it will work fine. You are a vessel of information. We are lucky to have you on this forum.

Dale


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Dale

My BOSS is now calling me a vessel too but it's not the same type.. 

More like a flower pot I think ...    :haha:

==



dale616 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thanks, that is what I sort of did and I think it will work fine. You are a vessel of information. We are lucky to have you on this forum.
> 
> Dale


----------



## dale616 (May 27, 2009)

Bob,

My home made center drive is wobbling and not giving me the same depth on the cuts. I can not figure out how to make it quit wiggling.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dale

I just saw your post sorry for the time lag,,,In the horn (on the head stock holder) you will see a taper pocket hole,it must fit in the hole like a clove..then it will not move around..and it will hold it in center..

===



dale616 said:


> Bob,
> 
> My home made center drive is wobbling and not giving me the same depth on the cuts. I can not figure out how to make it quit wiggling.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI yurcha

You can find them almost new (unused ) on eBay and http://www.craigslist.org/about/cities.html but that's the only place that I know about.. 


===========


yurcha said:


> Hello. I am a resident of Belarus. I want to buy for themselves "Craftsman Router Crafter" but in our country is not for sale. Maybe who can say where you can buy, you can not buy a new one.


----------



## yurcha (Jun 11, 2009)

Someone could say the exact length machine? I need to know because it sends the mail every 48 inches. I apologize for the possibly improper arrangement of messages


----------

